# Gunner - 5 months



## cowboy17

Hi all.

Not sure if this one photo is good enough for any critique, but thought I would throw it up here anyway.
since he is only 5 months getting him to stand still for anything other than one millisecond is near impossible.

I don't have his pedigree yet but will pick it up in two weeks and will post at that point.

My one thought is his back feet point outwards a little right now when he stands. When he is in motion, they are straight and his stride is nice and driving (for lack of a better word)

Anyway, comments welcome.

Will


----------



## lhczth

Not great, but we can get an idea. Balanced puppy with OK withers and topline though the croup is rather steep. The far rear is a bit too far forward and that probably isn't helping the appearance of the croup. Very good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. What I can see of his feet, they look good. He appears, at least in the photo, to toe out in front. He is already showing a lot of tan, especially on the face, so I don't see him carrying a lot of saddle or mask when he is mature.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

He is a handsome little fellow!


----------

